

Sublime Web Inspector: Debug JavaScript in Sublime - suprgeek
https://github.com/sokolovstas/SublimeWebInspector

======
charlesism
If you're on a Mac and don't need to interact with the DOM, you always use
Safari's SquirrelFish:

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/18751978](http://stackoverflow.com/a/18751978)

I mention it in case someone finds it useful, I'm not implying that it
provides the same feature set as this GitHub project.

------
jastanton
Seems like something like this would be a really good fit inside of Atom.io
(Github's webkit based editor), it could be done probably a lot more seamless
as well. This looks like they got very lucky with some of the features they
were able to cram in :P, clickable buttons for instance.

~~~
jsmeaton
I finally installed atom last week expecting that it'd be able to render the
site you were working on in-line, and react to save events. I was somewhat
disappointed. There's an inbuilt markdown renderer - I don't think it'll take
too long for someone to build it (unless it's already there and I missed it).

------
Shizka
This looks rather useful. It even seems to be working with a remote server!
However from the issues it seems like this plugin is not being actively
maintained :/

------
mattkrea
Definitely going to be giving this a shot immediately.

This looks incredible.

------
Kiro
How does this work when you concat and minify your stuff on save?

~~~
notduncansmith
I haven't tried, but life is better if you don't minify on save. I assume
you're using Grunt or Gulp; make a "build" task and use that for minifying.
Your preprocessing time will go down, and that means getting your changes into
the browser faster. Feels better than having to pause before hitting refresh,
or worse, having to refresh twice.

~~~
Kiro
Yes, using Gulp. Do you have a release script which does the final build on
deployment? How does that work exactly? Don't you need to have a specific
markup just for production then?

~~~
notduncansmith
Yep, "gulp" watches and recompiles my stylesheets, and "gulp build" minifies
stylesheets and scripts. I don't need to use different markup[0] since my
stylesheets are all one file by default (Sass/LESS imports vs manual
concatenation), and I use wreq for script loading.

[0] Actually, that's not 100% true - I read from an environment variable
server-side and if it's in dev mode, I render the LiveReload script tag.
Actual assets remain the same though.

------
wydyl
This is great stuff

